# Rottweiler - Schutzhund training



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kingston working on some obedience and protection during today's training session down in PA. Definitely happy with all of our progress but still a lot to perfect. Looking forward to getting some good pointers from Bernhard Flinks at his upcoming seminar.

King is 24 months old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxcVdfzD50Q

Thanks for viewing. Comments/critiques always welcome.

..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

no pointers, but love when you post vids...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice dog, love his big fat head.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

King looks very nice Dave.. Your working with a good helper & a good guy in Ron as well..
Best of luck with King in the future - I see a lot of Valentino in him which is certainly a good thing!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dave all I can say is Bravo!! Nice work with that boy.... he is impressive in his focus and control. Im no sch guru but he is nice to my eyes.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice Dave. When are you going for his 1?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dave

I tihink Bernhard might need tips from you....That Rottie looks Good.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks good appears to be hitting the sweet spot on the sleeve a little better also nice work


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He's really progressing nicely. Had another great session today and the bungee helped his targeting tremendously. I'll post later on.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

King doing a little group heeling and bitework on the bungee today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBXiut7iP40

Skip, no plans for it as of yet but I'd like him to be fully prepared for his 3 before we go for his 1. Possibly the fall but no rush.

..


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

vERY fast and attentive!!! It seems most of the very good working rotts are from ADRK lines, is that correct??
What kennel is King from?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

The vom Bullenfeld kennel in Missouri. As with finding any good prospect though, to me it's always about finding the actual litter you think is the most promising, not neccessarily a kennel's reputation.

Not to knock Kingston's kennel at all (I still have a great relationship with the owners), but in the last few years only 2 of their litters have really caught my eye where I thought there would be some nice complete working dogs, King's being one of them.

To answer your other question, yes, in my opinion ADRK lines and select offspring of those lines typically produce the strongest working dogs.


----------



## Sarah Best (Oct 3, 2010)

Kingston is very beautiful, I love seeing rottweilers in schutzhund. 

Im currently looking for a kennel to get my future schutzhund rottweiler pup from.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Sarah Best said:


> Kingston is very beautiful, I love seeing rottweilers in schutzhund.
> 
> Im currently looking for a kennel to get my future schutzhund rottweiler pup from.


Hi Sarah,

I posted some info about this subject a while back. You might find this info about ADRK rottweilers helpful..
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/working-rottweilers-14685/index6.html#post180250
Good luck in your research!

Here are 3 videos of my dogs - All ADRK imports:
Bronko: http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhum#p/u/5/ZJBPwNwMGJs
Leyna: http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/IE11fIBL6F8
Vaika: http://www.youtube.com/user/feuerhaus?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/lYmcOQWcBQI


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Sarah. Definitely do your research. There are some great kennels throughout our country, just need to know what to look for..


----------

